# Old drywaller, New Estimator



## galanbro (Feb 19, 2008)

*spreadsheet, DAVE*

Hey dave I am wondering if it is to late to ask you for a copy of that spreadsheet. I am starting to get into the multifamily business and estimating can become a little time consuming.
Thanks ,.
Omar
[email protected]


----------



## AJ M (Feb 4, 2016)

DaveH said:


> Kirk,
> You're right. Don't worry about the size of the sheets when bidding. Make sure you have enough SF to cover your a**. If the job is small enough you can go to the site and measure the board sizes before bidding. You simply make a sheet up with your board size and thickness I.E. 8'-1/2" ...10'-1/2"... 12'-1/2"...8'-5/8" .... Then walk it measure it as you would hang it and put a mark by each sheet as you go. At the end you will have your complete list. If you are working from prints as I do mostly you can use the meathod I described (Carter's Meathod). If your wall are slightly under 8' they still measure as 8'...9'-4" becomes 10' and so on. All drywall comes in even 2' lengths so your estimates should always round up to the next 2' incrament. If you would like I could send you an example of an excel spreadsheet I use for estimating to help. I also do teaching.
> Dave


Dave, could I take you up on the spreadsheet? 

[email protected]
Thank you in advance!
AJ


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

AJ M said:


> Dave, could I take you up on the spreadsheet?
> 
> [email protected]
> Thank you in advance!
> AJ


Did you notice that the original posting is from quite a long time ago?


----------



## Dullers (Feb 26, 2015)

I start at $75/ board, hang, finish, & primer (we always prime) and go from there with difficulty, size of job, pita factor(s), 12 vs 8' sheets, etc.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Figure out how much each guy can hang a day (Avg 500 sf day in commercial per guy), same for taper. Then divide your total sf by that number and you've got your days to complete. Add in material price per sf and some extra time to get the board shook out on site, plus your markup


----------

